
Uber launches PIN feature to cut wait times at US airports, starting in Portland - raiyu
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/13/uber-launches-pin-feature-to-cut-wait-times-at-airports-starting-in-portland/
======
1234qwer
So...a taxi service. Is this silly PIN going to be enough to evade taxi
regulations?

